# New Holland BR750a Knife not cutting net wrap



## Jbart82 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm helping a friend out with his BR750a. When he wraps the bale it isn't cutting the wrap. On the last 4 bales we had to cut the wrap with a knife and reset everything hoping it would fix itself. Hopefully we're not going to have to reinvent the wheel, and one of you had had this problem before. Please help!!!


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

If the actuator is not bringing the duckbill back to the home position to activate the knife, I would suspect the baler is sensing the tailgate opening. I like to bend the tailgate sensor bracket or further slot the mounting holes to get it as close to the pin as possible with no bale in the baler. All it takes is for the tailgate sensor to momentarily sense the tailgate opening and the duckbill will stop where ever it is at. The momentary sensing of the tailgate opening will not cause a tailgate error on the monitor screen. While the bale is wrapping the tailgate moves back and forth.

If the knife is being activated then you either do not have any braking action on the net roll or you have dull knives, but usually it will still cut the net although it will be a ragged cut. To check the braking action try and spin the roll of net in the direction the roll turns while wrapping. If it moves easily without turning the brake disc then the toothed plates on the net rod are not biting into the cardboard tube of the net.

Low voltage or defective actuator are also possibilities


----------



## Jbart82 (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice, I'm thinking your on to something, the tailgate warning has intermittently flashed a warning like it wasn't closed. I'll give an update later. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I need to adjust my tailgate sensor as well, a few times while baling the alarm went off, stopped and checked and tailgate was fully latched. Hit the "clear" button and kept on baling, haven't had any wrapping problems though (yet).


----------



## T²CH (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the same issue as well! I have notice that the vertical slide by the actuator is not all the way in the home position when the net does not cut. The actuator itself is fully retracted as well. Tried a new actuator (dealer) recommended and didn't help. Adjusted the spring tension on the brake and the cutter. The knife is sharp enought to cut my finger so I would say it is good. Nothing is binding anywhere hanging up that I can see. I'm about to pull my hair out on this one!!! Any help or pointers would be awesome


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

What model baler do you have. If the actuator is in the home position the knife should have been activated. Has the knife tripped or is it still in the precut position. If the knife has been tripped, then I would suspect you do not have any braking action on your net roll or you have dull knives. Sharp enough to cut you finger is not sharp enough. As for the net roll, if you can turn the roll easily in the direction it rotates then you have no or little braking action.


----------



## T²CH (Jun 28, 2014)

It is a 780a... The brake is working good and and it you turn the roll your it all turns together if you try really hard. I will try and look at the knife closer. As as it being in the pre cut or not.


----------



## Blainesdad (Jun 18, 2010)

BR7060 here and just started having these problems at the tailend of last season. I will check the roll for braking. If that is the issue what is the fix for it? Also how do you sharpen the knives? Sorry for asking stupid questions.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=83176

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=81420

For other information on the BR balers, click on my pinned post at the top of this forum, My Nh Repair etc.


----------

